# How much do 'tiels cost from a good breeder?



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

I was wondering what a good price is for healthy, handtamed, and well socialized 'tiels from a good breeder. I am looking to get a weaned WF lutino, lutino, or a heavy pied from a breeder here in Southern CA. I know the prices can vary widely, but I want to know if I'm being charged a fair price. Thanks.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont know prices depends on breeders really
I paid 40 for cookie who was tamed and when i contacted another breeder 3 weeks ago they were charging 45 dont know what they were as she didnt know herself and she didnt know what the parents was lol I just stuck to cookie breeder as i trust him lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The breeder I got my WF lutino from in San Diego charged me $55 for her as she was untame. Then two months later I bought another WF lutino hen from him for my sister and she cost $60 because she was tame. So it all depends on the breeder, because I've seen untame ones go for $70 or more just based off the mutation. Where at in Southern CA are you?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Alot of tiels around me are upwards of $100.....The most money from pet store ive seen is $150 and from breeders is $120 and i got Aero at a pet store for $80( although he was supposed to be $100 because hes a "fancy" but they didnt have any normal tiels there at the time so they charged me as if he was a normal tiel)


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

WF lutinos go for about $200 in the petstore around me and I've seen them sold for between $70-$175 handfed from a breeder. I personally sell mind for about $120..depending on the personality.
Lutinos and Heavy pieds are much cheaper.. I see them between $50-$115. I sell my pieds for $70 and the lutinos for $80.


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

I was going to get one from a breeder near me in exchange for a lovebird that she sold me that is wild and not tame like she had said. She told me that she had a WF lutino that she would hold for me until it weaned, but when I emailed to ask if it was ready she said she sold it without any explanation as to why she didn't let me know it was ready so I could do the exchange. Her lutinos were pretty when I went to pick up my lovie and they didn't have bald spots so I thought I would give her another try. But looking back on it, all of her "tame" birds would run to the back of the cage even from her. They didn't bite, but they were not happy about being picked up.

I found a different breeder in San Diego and she said she sells WF lutinos, lutinos, and heavy pieds for $150 including a cage, food and a vet check. She seems to have nice birds that really are tame. She said that she socializes all of her handfed babies so they will go to anybody and are not frightened to be touched anywhere on their bodies. She said she takes them on errands and for drives in the car too.

I don't need a cage, and I don't know if I can use the vet check with our current avian vet. I live kind of far from her particularly with So Cal traffic so I prefer our avian vet in North County San Diego. I don't know if she'll budge on the price. I haven't asked. I hope she can lower the price to around $100-$125.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats a kind of breeder you want who takes interest in birds


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

here in victoria one of my friends who has been breeding for over 40 years used to charge 50-100 4 years ago depending on the color and now she charges upward of 100-200 depending on the color with the wf and pearls 150-200


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well here in Ontario where I am, I charge $120 to $150 for my Whitefaced cinnamon pearls and pieds. My pieds I charge $120 and normal greys $75 to $100. All are handfed, handtame and very well socialized. I also sell to Doogans pet store, but only if I have trouble selling them myself. Doogans sell my whiteface cinnamon pied and pearls for $190 plus tax.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Most breeders in the area charge anywhere between $80-$150 depending on mutation/personality/taming.

I would definitely do your research and if you find a resonsible GOOD breeder (not a backyard breeder that does it soley for money for a quick sale) you might go ahead and pay more for a quality, friendly bird. It would be worse to buy a "cheap" bird, and no matter how lovely it might look, it could be sickly.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This breeder sounds really good, very interested and caring about her birds. Have you thought about asking her to meet you halfway since it would be a drive for you?


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

I think her price is good particularly considering that she includes a cage, food, and a vet visit. I just don't think I need another cage and a vet visit. I need to ask her about where I could go for the vet visit anyway. She did tell me that she would deliver the bird so I think it's okay if she doesn't change her price. I could use the cage as a sleep cage.

The only thing now is to see if she will end up with the mutations that I'm interested in. She has one clutch right now that may produce the mutations that I want. It's so early to tell if any babies will hatch out, and if the hatched out babies will make it to weaning.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

The previous breeder you were dealing with doesn't sound all that good - to say she would hold a tiel for you and didn't, well I wouldn't trust her from that point on. Birds who are well socialized will not run to the back of the cage, there's something wrong there.
A vet visit would be great for a new tiel and that's great the one you're considering includes all of that extra stuff -- great for a new owner and new bird. A vet will make sure their droppings are free from bugs and they're a healthy weight etc. A spare cage is _always _ good to have - makes cleaning time easier and you can use it as a quarantine/second cage if down the track you decide to get another tiel. 
If I were you I'd go with this breeder - hope this clutch produces the mutations you are looking for


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree. I didn't trust the breeder near me because of the lovebird that she sold me wasn't tame, but I thought I would give her another chance. I emailed her a few days before she told me that she thought the WF lutino might be done weaning, but I guess the bird weaned a bit early and the breeder never bothered to let me know. She did have very pretty and healthy 'tiels, but they probably weren't all that tame like the lovie she sold me. My poor untamed lovie needs a lovie friend or a new home where he can be with another lovie. He isn't that happy as an untamed lone bird in his cage.

The breeder that's far from me is supposedly an American Federation of Aviculture Certified Aviculturist. If her bird is healthy, very tame, and beautiful, then I'll pay her price. She breeds Jendays and Ekkies too, but I can't have a potentially very loud bird right now. Her birds are even socialized to goats, horses, dogs, and kids. I've seen the pictures, and it's cute to see goats and birds cuddling.

Here's hoping she gets a female WF lutino with no bald spot in her current clutch. That's my top pick. She doesn't breed a lot of birds at once so I'm open to a couple of other mutation colors.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

If you have a look at her tiels you may find yourself falling in love with one even if it isn't the particular mutation you're seeking.


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

I would take them all (along with a Jenday and and Ekkie) if I did that, particularly if they're all as tame and friendly as she says they are. My husband and I had an agreement that I could have only one more bird (for a few years) so I have to pick a favorite. I don't want to miss out on the mutation that I really want because I can't have them all. I also want only one dusty bird to keep the mess of dust and allergies of visiting family members down or incase one of my current birds may have dust sensitivities.


----------

